# Bountiful deer problems



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was reading on the DWR site about this new plan they have to try and cull the deer herd. It mentions a website that is being created that will show which homeowners are willing to let you hunt in their areas. Does anyone know where to find this website? I still have an archery tag to fill and If I can't find a good buck to go after I wouldn't mind taking a doe from Bountiful to drop off at the Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.

Thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunting is illegal in Bountiful city limits, unless they have made a special concession, which I don't think is the case.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I just think they need to let bow hunters buy a couple extra doe tags for that areas charge 20 bucks and let them buy up to three tags. I know I would buy three of them.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you may be confused...no hunting in Bountiful...even using archery tackle...trust me cause I've been scouting this trophy **** for like a week now...


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

On the DWR page it said they were going to let bow hunters shoot some of the deer and then the "sharpshooters" were going to take care of the rest. I guess that's not going to be the case? How high up on the hill do you have to be to be out of city limits? 

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I think you may be confused...no hunting in Bountiful...even using archery tackle...trust me cause I've been scouting this trophy **** for like a week now...


O im not confused at all. Im not saying in the city limit. just give out some doe tags for the hill up there we are hunting. that what im saying.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the problems have been occurring with deer that never leave the city limits. Hunters will help take care of some up higher, but there are lots of deer that never go back up into the hills after a night on the town. The news report I saw said that some sharpshooters will be accompanied by DWR officers to thin the herd of urban deer. Other than them, nobody can shoot within city limits.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I think the problems have been occurring with deer that never leave the city limits. Hunters will help take care of some up higher, but there are lots of deer that never go back up into the hills after a night on the town. The news report I saw said that some sharpshooters will be accompanied by DWR officers to thin the herd of urban deer. Other than them, nobody can shoot within city limits.


Yea watch the sharpshooters miss and it a building or wound a deer and it runs and falls on somebody front porch and then they will be pissed because they are shooting them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I think the problems have been occurring with deer that never leave the city limits. Hunters will help take care of some up higher, but there are lots of deer that never go back up into the hills after a night on the town. The news report I saw said that some sharpshooters will be accompanied by DWR officers to thin the herd of urban deer. Other than them, nobody can shoot within city limits.
> ...


If that happens they are not truly sharpshooters. Also they will not be taking shots that have houses or buildings in the background.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

This will be interesting........hey Stable, I have always wanted a Daniel Boone hat!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may be confused...no hunting in Bountiful...even using archery tackle...trust me cause I've been scouting this trophy **** for like a week now...
> ...


I hunt up above Bountifull and it is not loaded with deer. Giving out doe tags for the wasatch front behind Bountifull would have no effect on the city deer.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not to concerned about them missing or wounding deer. They did this in Louisiana with the Nutrias. They would shoot them almost every night with spot lights in the canals.
They get SWAT team snipers and navy seals to do it. I've watched them shoot them from moving trucks while driving the canals, never saw 1 miss!! Those guys can shoot trust me, those deer will be dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok why don't they just transport them to other areas where the deer heards are hurting ?Don't tell me it cost to much money. because that bull ****. they can spend that kind of money on big horn,antelope, moose,elk and so on why not spend it on the deer.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ok why don't they just transport them to other areas where the deer heards are hurting ?Don't tell me it cost to much money. because that bull **** they can spend that kind of money on big horn,antelope, moose,elk and so on why not spend it on the deer.


Great idea! Bring them to my back yard I'll gladly let them chew on my shrubs. They could even do an adopt a deer deal and people could pay and choose what general season area they would like the deer "adopted" / transported to. 
Or why dont I move into the local grocery store and when people start coming around for food I'll complain and see if they will send a sniper over to put down the nuisance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]
Great idea! Bring them to my back yard I'll gladly let them chew on my shrubs. They could even do an adopt a deer deal and people could pay and choose what general season area they would like the deer "adopted" / transported to. 
Or why dont I move into the local grocery store and when people start coming around for food I'll complain and see if they will send a sniper over to put down the nuisance.[/quote]

Now that would be funny.


----------

